
Evaluating the Usability of a Modern PGP Client [pdf] - bluegate010
http://arxiv.org/abs/1510.08555
======
bluegate010
Hey HN, I'm one of the authors on this paper. It's been making the rounds on
Reddit [1] and most recently Buzzfeed [2] so I thought I'd post it here. I'm
happy to answer any questions.

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/crypto/comments/3r4q1c/why_johnny_s...](https://www.reddit.com/r/crypto/comments/3r4q1c/why_johnny_still_still_cant_encrypt_evaluating/)
[2] [http://www.buzzfeed.com/josephbernstein/you-probably-cant-
en...](http://www.buzzfeed.com/josephbernstein/you-probably-cant-encrypt-
anything-can-you)

